

ShellCheck – Online shell script analyzer - npongratz
http://www.shellcheck.net/

======
npongratz
See also the version you can compile yourself and run in the terminal, written
in Haskell:

[https://github.com/koalaman/shellcheck](https://github.com/koalaman/shellcheck)

------
odc
Does it work better than bash -n?

~~~
Alupis
The messages it gives are far more descriptive than bash -n. Plus it includes
links so you can learn more about why it's a possible problem.

------
nidx
I was rewriting a bunch of custom scrips a few months ago and would have been
lost without this tool finding my mistakes.

------
pit
Finally, something to do with all those install scripts that pipe the output
of curl to bash!

------
Alupis
This is definitely helpful. At the very least for showing things that may get
interpreted wrong (well, right, but wrong from the intention) in scripts.

------
SixSigma
Why don't you call it what it is? bash / sh checker rather than shellcheck. Or
do you plan to add other shells?

Ksh, csh, rc, tsh - not everyone uses bash.

~~~
pushrax
It's pretty clearly a play on words...

~~~
SixSigma
I don't get it, what's it playing on?

~~~
Alupis
idk if it's a play on something -- but all of the things you mentioned above
are still called a "shell", even if it's not the standard "sh" shell.

and, from parts of the source code, it appears it may work with ksh, zsh, etc.
(i don't have a sample handy to try though).

~~~
SixSigma
not for me, I use rc

